# question about neck pain after fall



## PeterG

Do you have a decent range of motion?


----------



## Deviant

I'm no doc but that sounds like one *hell* of a scorpion, are you saying you caught your toe edge and flipped over, past the point of hitting your upper body (other than your face/neck) and landed on your back?

There are docs on here, however if it's just soreness, maybe a hot shower would help, I do that alot when I pull muscles. Heat always has made my muscles relax, a heating pad used carefully (dont burn yourself sleeping with it on) can help. Sounds like whiplash maybe, have had it a few times myself, it just took time for me to get things stretched out again. but again I'm no doc so take my advice with a grain of salt, I'm just giving home remedies here.

Sounds like a nasty fall, hope you're ok, keep those knees bent out there!


----------



## Guest

PeterG said:


> Do you have a decent range of motion?


Yeah i have fine range of motion.. It just hurts like a pulled muscle. I may have bent my head too far forward which would pull the muscle in the back of my neck and i would say thats what it feels like happened. Cnt handle the heat pack. Gotta warm up the rest of me first. Im still cold from gettin off the mountain


----------



## PeterG

Just give it some time and rest. Put the heat pack on once you can and you should be just fine.


----------



## dharmashred

BurtonX8 said:


> There are docs on here, however if it's just soreness, maybe a hot shower would help, I do that alot when I pull muscles. Heat always has made my muscles relax, a heating pad used carefully (dont burn yourself sleeping with it on) can help. Sounds like whiplash maybe, have had it a few times myself, it just took time for me to get things stretched out again. but again I'm no doc so take my advice with a grain of salt, I'm just giving home remedies here.


All of the above. Also, I have used Tiger Balm patches, those help a lot with soreness. You can put them on and they provide continuous relief for about 8 hours (but you won't be romancing anyone cause that shit stinks!). As you start to feel a little bit better, stretch your neck, here's a link to a simple neck stretch you can do. Yoga Exercise - Neck Exercises @ ABC-of-Yoga When doing this stretch, you want to do it slowly and methodically, no sudden movements and be sure to breathe in and out deeply from your core as you bring your head around. Oh, and take lots of aleve or advil, they have anti-inflammatory properties in them.

Sounds like a gnarly fall! I think we've all had them, i've sure as hell had more than my fucking fair share. As soon as you can, just get right back out there!

another home remedy is using epsom salt. I'd say take an epsom salt bath, but it will probably be fairly hard to get your neck all the way in the tub. Try filling a bowl with warm water and epsom salt (make sure the epsom's dissolved) and take a towel )large enough that you can wrap around your neck) and soak it in the water/epsom salt, then wrap it around your neck. Soak and repeat.


----------



## c_mack9

stay away from heat. use ice and lots of it. get some deep tissue massage work and see a chiropractor asap (like tomorrow).im a massage therapist that works with 3 chiropractors, ive seen lots of these types of injuries and i have had them myself.


----------



## Guest

It happened to me two weeks ago dodging a skier. Next time i will just run them over but anyway. I was so stiff, I couldn't even turn my head to the side all the way. All I did was soak and have my fiance stretch it. I would lay on my back on my bed and hang my head in her hands. she would get on her knees and do the shoulder rotations like shown in the yoga video dharmashred supplied. I lay on the bed because it relieves all the tension in my neck by letting her hold my head. I close my eyes and relax as much as possible. anyone can do it. she is no massage professional but it feels good and works. Now i do it everyday for like 5-10 min. give a try. Just don't let the little kin folks do it. They might mess you up more than you already are.


----------



## Guest

c_mack9 said:


> stay away from heat. use ice and lots of it. get some deep tissue massage work and see a chiropractor asap (like tomorrow).im a massage therapist that works with 3 chiropractors, ive seen lots of these types of injuries and i have had them myself.


Cant really afford that. I can only do home remedies. No insurance really sucks


----------



## Guest

Try a hot steamy shower and let the water hit your neck for a few mins also.


----------



## SPAZ

ok, i just want to make sure theres no consussion.
did you feel like you were going to puke at all after? like in the first half hour?
that might be part of it.


----------



## Guest

SPAZ said:


> ok, i just want to make sure theres no consussion.
> did you feel like you were going to puke at all after? like in the first half hour?
> that might be part of it.


just slightly, but i've had a concussion before. i got knocked out cold for about 10 minutes and when i woke up i couldn't feel one whole side of my body. when i got an MRI about an hr after the incident, the doctor said it was just a mild concussion, prescribed me vicodin for the night and sent me home. when i got home, i threw up and went to sleep.. this was alot more mild than that lol. i was just worried that maybe i tweaked something in my neck like a slipped disk or something. basically i think i did a piledriver onto myself with the back of my neck slamming the ground and then slid feet first down the hill a few feet, and then caught my breath cuz it was knocked out good. i couldn't breathe for like 2 mins


----------



## SPAZ

just feeling it slightly can be severe. i prescribed my friend with one the other day and he didnt believe me, but after our last run i made him go to the first aid station and he had one (and some bruised ribs). as for necks, im afraid to give any advice. i just crack kinks from my neck all the time, but i don't think you should do that in your situation :laugh:


----------



## Guest

yeah i never crack my neck lol. nah it feels more like muscle pain now i think. earlier it was really bad but it went away some. now its just like a slighty strained muscle. can't wait to go again.. i ended up one on one in a "group" lesson cuz no one else was in the level i was lol. we went through the half pipe most of the time.. got my linking turns down real good and got rid of the edge switching fear lol. i was doin black diamonds no problem, haulin ass and carvin, it was great, and then i fell lol.


----------



## Tarzanman

I have had cricks in my neck before that limited my range of motion or even affected my posture! If it is as serious as you say then your neck will probably do all sorts of weird stuff before it starts to heal.

Ice and rest are the safest ways to deal with muscle pain


----------



## Magnum626

Sounds like muscle strain/whiplash. I wouldn't be surprised if they pain got worse a day or two after the incident. I'd be concerned if I started feeling numbness to my arms or having difficulty breathing. Breaking anything in the C3-C5 area controls breathing. So 345 stay alive. Rest and ibuprofren is my recommendation.


----------



## Guest

Magnum626 said:


> Sounds like muscle strain/whiplash. I wouldn't be surprised if they pain got worse a day or two after the incident. I'd be concerned if I started feeling numbness to my arms or having difficulty breathing. Breaking anything in the C3-C5 area controls breathing. So 345 stay alive. Rest and ibuprofren is my recommendation.


That kinda bothers me lol cuz this morning i stretched my arm a little and it tingled a bit but thats probably because of how sore my arms are lol. Cant believe the upper body strength required its crazy


----------



## dharmashred

Also, pick up some Arnica Montana. It's a natural remedy that I swear by. Get the 30cs, they are pellets that dissolve in your mouth, 5 pellets/3 x day. This should help speed recovery. I also take this on a regular basis for it's natural NSAID properties as a part of my regimen for overall well being.

What Is Arnica Montana 30x? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Magnum626

wbreslin951 said:


> That kinda bothers me lol cuz this morning i stretched my arm a little and it tingled a bit but thats probably because of how sore my arms are lol. Cant believe the upper body strength required its crazy


LOL, I'm not really sure if it's strength but more flexibility. I had my first run of the season and forgot how much you use your core muscles and arms for balance. I miss having a share in a house on the mountain.  Hopefully I can get my skills back that I had 10 years ago... I think I'm gonna try to get a share in VT for next season.


----------



## Manicmouse

I wonder if his neck is still feeling tight?

_10 years on... _


----------

